# Idrive change split screen content ?



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Does anyone know how to change the content of the split screen ? I used to have the option but now i am stuck on map perspective and i can't change to anything else

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Bimmer App


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

Click your controller to the right; you should now be active on the right screen. Press the controller down, and a list of options for the right screen should appear. 

Keith


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

I understand that but the 2nd picture posted is what appears. I used to have the option to change the content but now when i press the controller down is the 2nd attached screen

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Bimmer App


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Actually maybe i wasnt clicking down. I will double check when i go back to the car

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Bimmer App


----------



## swood02 (Nov 30, 2010)

Twist the Idrive controller when you get to the second screen you showed.


----------



## swich2mac (Jan 17, 2008)

afshawnt said:


> Does anyone know how to change the content of the split screen ? I used to have the option but now i am stuck on map perspective and i can't change to anything else
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Bimmer App


I just picked up a 2014 550i this evening and having the same issue as the OP. In the second pic he posted, I too don't have a sub menu that will allow me to select trip info, vehicle info, etc. as pictured in the owner's manual.

Did anyone come across a way to change the right side of the split screen to something other than the map?

Scott


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

swich2mac said:


> I just picked up a 2014 550i this evening and having the same issue as the OP. In the second pic he posted, I too don't have a sub menu that will allow me to select trip info, vehicle info, etc. as pictured in the owner's manual.
> 
> Did anyone come across a way to change the right side of the split screen to something other than the map?


The posted picture is the result from pressing the *Option* button instead of the controller.

Press the controller once to the right. The split-screen map scale text will change from black on grey to red on black, confirming the selection focus is in the right-side pane. Press down on the controller to open the split-screen content menu. Make your selection, press to confirm, done.

You can also use voice command, _e.g.,_ "split screen trip computer" or simply "entertainment details" (which is only in the split pane, thus no need to say "split screen" first). Short commands for voice navigation are in the owner's manual.


----------



## swich2mac (Jan 17, 2008)

Got it figured out, thanks again. I haven't even gotten through the manual yet but I will certainly read up about the voice commands!


----------

